

Ask HN: Jobs in Zürich - leoh

Hi all!<p>Very interested in the possibility of working in Zürich. I have some exceptional skills as a full-stack engineer (Python, JavaScript, AngularJS, pgSQL, Redis, AWS, and some more technologies) and have worked with some top people in California. I would very much like to improve my skills in German and experience living abroad for a few years. I am turning to HN to try to see if anyone might have any good ideas for jobs in Zürich for a developer such as myself. So far, I have applied to Google, but am interested in any suggestions anyone may have. Or perhaps you have a lead for me? : )<p>Thank you for your consideration!
======
mschuster91
I'd rather consider Berlin or maaaaybe Munich, Swiss German isn't exactly
German german or Austrian german. Besides that, Berlin is known for its
startup culture and scene.

